# Keyboard question



## mahmudpilot

I am mahmudpilot from Bangladesh newbie. I want to know how to find out chords from a song by keyboard. Have there any method?

After hearing a song I want to find out its usages chords but i can’t assume which will right chords. Such as, C major scales song’s a tune stand on C note then am I define it C chord/E chord/G chord? (I know that C= C E G & known about relation also). What is the rules to fine out chords from a song.


----------



## wenqinhai

I think you should learn about some harmonics. 
Maybe be it can help you.


----------



## Teo

Firstly, you can tell what key it's in, right? Second, do you know the common chord progressions for the style that that song is?

Many are 1-4-1-5 or 1-4-5-1, I don't know the song you are wanting to chord. Some songs are all in one key.

Some people will want basic chords while others may want more extensive chords and passing chords written out. It depends who is going to read the chords.

Let's say it's in E minor and in the style they go 1-5-5-1 a lot. Try playing those chords (E minor, B7, B7, E minor) and sing or play the melody. You should hear if they fit. 

Sometimes when writing out chords you will write something a little different from the song. Again, it depends on who you are writing them for.

Good luck!


----------



## Kuntster

First you have to pick out the bass line. In diatonic harmony and in chromatic harmony each chord might have a different root that 'acts' as something else. 
-Pick out your bassline against the melody and then the rest is cake. It's easy to fill in the missing chords once you have top and bottom voices.


----------

